# Ich werb' Euch



## Plusader (15. März 2014)

Hallo Leute,

auf der Suche nach Spielern die Bock haben mit einem neuen Account WoW zu spielen und den Erfahrungsbonus auszukosten hat es mich auch hierher verschlagen und so biete Ich euch hiermit an Euch zu werben.

Die Server, Fraktions als auch die Klassenwahl besprechen wir gemeinsam in Skype.

Mein Nick dort: Plusader


Bis dann


----------

